# Hydro Lean - Adverse Reaction



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I don't write this message to proudly but... I just got home from the hospital for a second time in the past 2 months. When I want to "cut down" nothing works better than Hydro Lean. Hydro Lean is an ECA stack all in one pill and it works like WONDERS!!!

Here is what it has in it;

1000mg Hydroxycitric acid
334mg MuHuang Extract (8% ephedrine)
910mg Guarana Extract (22% caffeine)
100mg Willow Bark Extract (15% salicin)
100mg L-Carnitine
300mg Chromium Picolinate

Per Serving

I started taking two "half servings" per day, no problems. Then it stopped giving me that energy boost, so I upped it another capsule, then after it stopped giving me that energy boost again I upped it again. Now taking 1 full serving twice daily (as recommended) my heart started to beat hard (but not too fast, maybe around 90 BPM), it then started palpitating and I thought I was going to die or have a heart attack. I mistakened it for a asthma attack and went to the hospital and I was honest and they blamed it on the Hydro Lean which caused a panic attack and irregular heart beats. Then two months later, I was taking things like Hawthorne Berry, Celery Seed Extract, Red Yeast Rice, etc.... to help with blood pressure. And I was monitoring my blood pressure and it was fine so I added the Hydro Lean back in again, starting at low dose and moving back up to the full serving dosage slowly. Then just today I just got back from the hospital again with the same problem.

So... regardless of taken proper blood pressure supplements and doing lots of cardio, I still damn near had a heart attack.

Just wanted to share my story. I feel like an idiot for not learning the first time, but I figured the blood pressure supplements would help alot. I guess the only way to cut down is lots of cardio and a calorie reduced diet for me.... Do things like clen and T3 risk similar problems? Because now I'm freaking paranoid


----------



## Built (Oct 19, 2008)

This isn't ECA. There's no ephedrine in it - no aspirin either. Just willow bark, which is murder on the stomach. 

Why not just diet properly?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 19, 2008)

Built said:


> This isn't ECA. There's no ephedrine in it - no aspirin either. Just willow bark, which is murder on the stomach.



MuHuang Extract (isnt that ephedrine) ??



Built said:


> Why not just diet properly?



I think I'll be doing that from now on dude.


Just a question though, is there any rebound effect from discontinuing stacks like these? Like slow metabolism? Is there a way I'm supposed to cycle off them or ?? Im guessing taper down... but I would perfer to discontinue taking this particular supplement.... lol


----------



## Built (Oct 19, 2008)

Oooh, sorry, I missed that. MaHuang is ephedra, (not ephedrine, but close enough I guess!) 
Regardless, so-called fat burners like this don't speed up your metabolism except while it's in your body. There is no rebound - although you may feel hungrier or more tired when you go off. I suggest tapering for this reason. 

Honestly, they barely increase your metabolism at all while you're on them - they just give you some energy and help suppress appetite a bit, while inducing insulin resistance, something your body will do anyway on a deficit.

Just drop your carbs, control your appetite with protein and fat, train heavy and short, knock back coffee before you train, drink green tea all day.

Done.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 19, 2008)

Built said:


> knock back coffee before you train





she does this to me on purpose...


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 19, 2008)

Built said:


> Oooh, sorry, I missed that. MaHuang is ephedra, (not ephedrine, but close enough I guess!)
> Regardless, so-called fat burners like this don't speed up your metabolism except while it's in your body. There is no rebound - although you may feel hungrier or more tired when you go off. I suggest tapering for this reason.
> 
> Honestly, they barely increase your metabolism at all while you're on them - they just give you some energy and help suppress appetite a bit, while inducing insulin resistance, something your body will do anyway on a deficit.
> ...



Thanks so much  !!!!


----------



## johnson 45 (Sep 28, 2010)

Built said:


> Oooh, sorry, I missed that. MaHuang is ephedra, (not ephedrine, but close enough I guess!)
> Regardless, so-called fat burners like this don't speed up your metabolism except while it's in your body. There is no rebound - although you may feel hungrier or more tired when you go off. I suggest tapering for this reason.
> 
> Honestly, they barely increase your metabolism at all while you're on them - they just give you some energy and help suppress appetite a bit, while inducing insulin resistance, something your body will do anyway on a deficit.
> ...


Well they do something cause I was on hydro lean  twice in my life and I got ripped from it both times. And keep in mind I did not change my regular diet,I just added the hydro lean.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

johnson 45 said:


> Well they do something cause I was on hydro lean  twice in my life and I got ripped from it both times. And keep in mind I did not change my regular diet,I just added the hydro lean.



Cool. Thanks for getting back to us so fast! It only took you two years. Thanks!


----------

